# Pheasant Tags?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

After bringing back up the topic I started a while back. i was just wondering would you support a 2 bird pheasant tag, that would allow 2 birds (roosters) for whoever got a tag, and only give out so many for different units in the state? Sort of how sage grouse are ran now. Pheasants and sage grouse are not so different here in Utah, would you support something like this, to keep pheasant hunting even if it is not as much opportunity in the state? And all sales and money for the tags would go directly to pheasant habitat and pheasant projects in the state.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nope


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

You asked literally the exact same thing last year and apparently didn't get the response you wanted? I still say no..

And you couldn't be farther off in your statement that pheasants and sage grouse are not so different. We are talking about pheasants which were introduced and are readily available right? No:banghead:


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Wild pheasants are not so readily available. There are few pheasants there are few safe grouse manage and gain money to change that.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

NO!

I would support a Pheasant stamp that all funds went toward habitat restoration. This would have to be super transparent. As I do not want this going to the general fund. I would also support a wma hunt like what Idaho has. The hunt is too short now. Harvesting ****s only makes the management much different than that of sage grouse or Sharptails. You only need a few ****s to breed a bunch of hens. Last time I saw numbers we were no where near trouble there. There is so many places birds hold up and never get bothered. Habitat, better winter cover and feed in the area I hunt would go a long way.

I would imagine every little area falls short of something different.


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

I agree with Bret. Habitat stamp that goes DIRECTLY to fund pheasants.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I would go big for the habitat stamp !!!! As long as no connection to general fund.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I wasn't around back in the day when everybody tells me how good the pheasant hunting was. However I see Pheasant all over the valley. I know it is not easy to hunt them, I see the problem more of a over populated hunting area than a lack of birds. Places like farmington bay are so full of hunters that I'm guessing it is very hard to kill a bird out there. 
I'd go for a stamp that went to pheasant habitat projects but no way would I go for a 2 bird tag!! I'm pretty sick of the tag thing as it is!!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

more people, less habitat, different farming etc..... Pheasants are gone forever. A pheasant stamp that helps raise birds that we release before the season is about as good as it could get. I would be for that option.


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

Nope. There is still birds in different areas in the state. Might be a good idea in some areas but I just wouldn't want a shotgun approach for every part of the state.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

clean pass through said:


> Nope. There is still birds in different areas in the state. Might be a good idea in some areas but I just wouldn't want a shotgun approach for every part of the state.


I agree, Where I duck hunt and plan to trap this year it is loaded with them. I don't hunt them cause without a dog I'd lose a ton of birds but I usually jump about 10 each trip.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Just give up this whole idea of pheasant hunting in Utah...WE ARE NOT A PHEASANT STATE!!! What little habitat we have is almost entirely on "Private property..KEEP YOUR A** OFF!!". Listen..pheasant hunting was NEVER good in Utah!...well, let me put it this way...the farmers use to let us step foot on their delicate, precious ground, and yes, the "hunting" was good...but the "killing" was only slightly above poor. Is that what you hope to bring back, or do you really not understand what Utah is?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

BP is right. Those of you who go out and get a limmit every time and see dozens of birds are hunting your GUTS out to do it. And the sad thing is, you think the hunting is great! Poor bastards. Go hunt ONE time in a state like North Dakota or Kansas and you'll change your tune. Pheasant hunting in this state has always sucked and will keep sucking till the end of time. No amount of habitat restoration, predator control, or limiting the amount of birds you take is ever gonna change a thing.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Tex and BP your stupid if you believe that . There is enough viable habitat to have enough birds to have a fair hunt here in Utah. There are still birds, they just have a lot of odds stacked against them. It can be fixed if you don't believe me come see me and ill show you areas there is habitat . It takes very little to raise a pheasant there is enough habitat in many places to sustain more pheasants if they were allowed to do so.


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

Really #1 Deer! When someone makes a good point you have to call them stupid. It's like a comeback my 5 year old would say when she was loosing a argument with her sister. 

I love hunting pheasants. There are still good pockets in the State but I'm sure they are nothing like the Midwest. Last year my dog had 30 plus roosters shot over him in 9 days of hunting in Utah. But I am not about to say we can EVER have it be good for most of the state. Farming practices have just flat out changed. The only reason why I find quite a few bird is..........60% if the land I hunt is my friends property. Due to the crops he plants he has hundreds of acres of standing corn until after the hunt (hence the amount of birds we see). However we don't hunt in the standing corn much. The other 40% is public. Yes, I could limit out every day of the pheasant hunt on public but it would take a ton more effort. 

With that being said you need to calm down and take some advise from some of the guys on this forum. Some might just know more than you do.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Clean pass through, I rebuttle with the argument because they are sitting their in the land of hopelessness and discouragement. They sit there acting like we should not even attempt to fix a problem, and make things better. There is plenty of good areas that I know of, and just because they can't or won't open their eyes and look at them, we'll I do believe that is a stupid decision to sit there and mope about the issue by saying it's not even worth putting any resources into. No we can't be like some other states or anywhere close, but we can boost pheasant numbers with some simple tactics and resources that could be obtained. I don't need to hunt other states when things can be improved right here at home.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I agree with #1DEER, there are many things that could be done to improve pheasant populations in UT. TEX and BP are right, Utah does suck for pheasants currently. BUT i disagree that there is nothing that is "ever gonna change a thing". Predator control, and better incentives for WIA property owners who specialize there property for pheasants would be good places to start. Oh and btw, I actually think I would support a 2 bird permit as was the original topic.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

#1DEER, dude, I'm all about getting more pheasants in Utah, a couple things though. If you want good pheasant hunting buy some land and improve it for pheasants. If you can't afford that, get with your local WMA or WIA coordinator, or the BLM, and volunteer your time to improve things in your area. It will never be a statewide priority. You could make it a big deal in your area and improve things for you, and maybe get some other people to improve things around them. Like has been said it will never be the Midwest and it will never be great, but it could be a lot of fun. We used to own a lot of property and had phenomenal hunting on it. Since my grandfather sold it hunting hasn't been great, but I still get out and have some fun.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

OK, maybe yous guys are right. If we just pass a law that says (1) all farmers must implement practices favorable to pheasant survival, and that they MUST upon demand allow hunters on their property (2) immediately channel all necessary funds to the destruction of all predatory animals known to predate pheasants (3) limit all hunting of pheasants until that time their numbers reach some imaginary goal (this number will be determined by a predetermined percentage of roasters with tails of a certain length as a percentage of the total pheasant population) and (4)...last but not least...make the pheasant the Utah state bird.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Just join the churck of Chukarism.

Back in the day we did have good pheasants where I grew up. 23 roosters up on opening day when I was 12. Good memories but those days are gone.

Love the little gray and orange partridge.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Just 10 years ago I was able to jump and take 2 roosters every opening morning and see 10-20 birds the first morning, after which they got much smarter and were harder to hunt, but I managed to get about 4-5 roosters a year a decade ago. Now predators overrun the areas, there are still a ton of hunters so most get killed during the hunt, and yes the areas are changing but improvements can be made. I remember about 7 years ago pulling up to a barley field and watching 100 pheasants fly out of the field once we stepped out of our vehicles getting ready to hunt them. 

I love hunting chukars, there very fun as well, and it's great to see more and better populations of them in the state and all that's being done to benefit them. However, there are ways to raise money for those of us who want to hunt pheasants and ensure their future in Utah, those of us who don't believe in just giving up. A $10 or $5 stamp specifically for pheasants would be a great idea to, as long as every cent raised went towards the cause of pheasants in Utah and no where else. That way those of us who want to hunt pheasants and see them do well, can donate to the cause and try to see it get better, and if you don't want to be a part you don't have to.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Just 10 years ago I was able to jump and take 2 roosters every opening morning and see 10-20 birds the first morning, after which they got much smarter and were harder to hunt, but I managed to get about 4-5 roosters a year a decade ago. Now predators overrun the areas, there are still a ton of hunters so most get killed during the hunt, and yes the areas are changing but improvements can be made. I remember about 7 years ago pulling up to a barley field and watching 100 pheasants fly out of the field once we stepped out of our vehicles getting ready to hunt them.
> 
> I love hunting chukars, there very fun as well, and it's great to see more and better populations of them in the state and all that's being done to benefit them. However, there are ways to raise money for those of us who want to hunt pheasants and ensure their future in Utah, those of us who don't believe in just giving up. A $10 or $5 stamp specifically for pheasants would be a great idea to, as long as every cent raised went towards the cause of pheasants in Utah and no where else. That way those of us who want to hunt pheasants and see them do well, can donate to the cause and try to see it get better, and if you don't want to be a part you don't have to.


You killed them all. You should practice catch and release. Let em go so they can grow.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

As a hunter I should not feel guilty to hunt something that is completely legal. But pheasants I do feel guilty and haven't shot one in 3 years, mostly because when I see them I would much rather let them go. I feel guilty killing something that I might not have the privilege of hunting in our state as a wild bird in a decade from now.


----------

